# Hogs on public land.



## hanny76

Where would a guy hunt ferral hogs on public land? Any hotspots?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Holmes

Good Luck getting an answer to that question. Start looking at maps as soon as someone posts a sighting.Then grab your guns and go.


----------



## MOTOMAN91

Very few hogs anywhere, even less on state land. Not as big of a problem as it got blown up to be. Mecosta county seems to have a few, lots of state land too. Might want to check it out.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Regardless of what some have to say there are alot of feral hogs scattered across Michigan. Get yourself a map and try scouting the Kawkawlin floodings, and the state land from Gladwin to West Branch following the molassas river tributaries...

Don't expect to just go out, sit, and shoot a hog like deer hunting... you need to do your homework. Even if the hog population was equal to that of deer, you still wouldn't see as many hogs as you would deer....

It would be more accurate to compare them to bear.... however, their scense of smell is much, much better and they are far from dumb animals. They are one of the smartest animals there is and thats why they are so hard to get in your crosshairs...

Clyde


----------



## jimmyo17

i hear gratiot-saginaw state game area has quite a few havnt seen none myself but im pretty sure i have heard a few i know people who have seen them and one who shot one over corn a few years back


----------



## hanny76

Thanks guy's I am from Alaska and haven't hunted hogs before. I look forward to checking out these leads. And thank you again for your input.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Non Typical

From Alaska, did you move here, and why? I lived there myself, married someone from here, that is why I left. Give me a pm, you and I might know each other. Best hog hunting is in the south, Texas and Louisiana your best bets. KY and Tn is next. One of my friends shot 5 this year and could have shot 20 more from his treestand. That is a hog problem, not like here. This is with archery gear. With a rifle the number of hogs would be a whole lot more. I hunted them for years and I wouldn't consider them that smart, but they are one of the smartest animals on the planet. Shot most with archery gear and the spot and stalk method. I think that is what the most fun is about hunting them. Good luck but don't expect much!
Pat


----------



## hanny76

Lived in Petersburg flor 20 years. Nothing compares to hunting in AK but I am looking for a time killer more than anything.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

> It would be more accurate to compare them to bear.... however, their scense of smell is much, much better


The bear is considered by many to have the best nose in the world. With polar bears being able to smell a seal from 20 miles away. Bloodhounds and sharks are often a more popular answer than hogs.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Uncle Boopoo said:


> The bear is considered by many to have the best nose in the world. With polar bears being able to smell a seal from 20 miles away. Bloodhounds and sharks are often a more popular answer than hogs.


Hogs are the only animal that can rival a bloodhounds scense of smell.... hogs can not only smell but distiguish scents under the ground...

Clyde


----------



## michgundog

MOTOMAN91 said:


> Very few hogs anywhere, even less on state land. Not as big of a problem as it got blown up to be. Mecosta county seems to have a few, lots of state land too. Might want to check it out.


I agree, I hunt several counties through out Mich and have yet to see one. In fact I spend lots of time in the Kawkawlin river floodings and swamp lands and have yet to even find a track. The whole issue is a bunch of hype.


----------



## anonymous7242016

michgundog said:


> I agree, I hunt several counties through out Mich and have yet to see one. In fact I spend lots of time in the Kawkawlin river floodings and swamp lands and have yet to even find a track. The whole issue is a bunch of hype.


 
We don't want hogs. Period. They can do some damage and once they get out of hand they are very hard to control. Hunting them is not an effective way of controling them. I saw a television show on hogs and they said the best way to control them is in large traps that can hold many hogs and then kill them.


----------



## Hackman

For a case of beer I could take you where they wander miles of state and private land, and probally 20 or more have been shot. With baiting back and putting some time in you probally would stand a good chance of getting one, but it would take some effort. PM me if located around Gladwin county. I'm thirsty.


----------



## vgrrl

Hackman's offer was so popular his inbox has already exceeded its limit lol

I will give you TWO cases of beer  if you show us where the hogs are.. My boyfriend is the hunter and I am the adventurous cook, he would love to shoot a hog and I would looove to experiment cooking it. I am dreaming of inviting all our friends over for a wild boar roast.. Let me know how to contact you, if you get through all those emails 

Val


----------



## hanny76

i got 2 cases of your choice of beer







for a 23 july meeting where ever you need me to be. just let me know.


----------



## Perferator

We have hogs here in Charlevoix county but no one is seeing them in bunches, mostly individuals. I had one come into my bait pile in '07 and just a few months back while mushrooming I nearly parked my jeep on top of 2 holes where one smaller hog had been rooting.

They are here, just not that many......yet.


----------



## JBooth

Maple River state game area is supposed to have a few. Buddy hunts out there. Hasn't seen one, but came across a gut pile of someone that did see one.


----------



## duckhunter382

Just got done building a rottisserie out of a 500 gallon oil drum whos bringing the hog for the m-s wild hog roast.


----------



## ronaldo0017

I had one come into my bait pile in '07 and just a few months back while mushrooming


----------



## cabledad

Here in North Texas I have accounted for 13 hogs since the first of the year,just trapped 6 Monday morning.All the hogs I have shot or trapped have been on fed sites at night with lites.I have only seen one big boar during the day 3 times.Probably moving around looking for a sow.I pretty well lost the summer to the terrible heat and getting a pig valve installed. Love that pig hunting. Night hunting is great.Chuck


----------

